# Processing: Bild auf X-Achse bewegen



## Talax (20. Jan 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Auf jeder Seite, die mir Google zum Thema "Bild bewegen Java" ausgespuckt hat, hab ich gesucht und nichts gefunden.
Deshalb frag ich hier direkt (ich programmiere übrigens mit Processing)
Ich möchte ein Bild bewegen, und zwar nur auf der X-Achse. Die Tasten sollten D für x+1 und A für X-1.
Quasi, A nach links und D nach rechts  .

Soviel hab ich schon mal:

size(1000,650);
background(0);

stroke(0,255,0);
line(750,0,750,1000);

PImage a;
a=loadImage("battleship.jpg");
image(a,350,500);
 if(keyPressed) {
  if(key=="d") {
   x=x+1;
  } 
 }

Die Linie steht nur für eine Abtrennung, da ich links noch Anzeigefelder machen will.
BTW: Wie macht man überhaupt ein begrenztes Feld, in dem sich das Bild bewegen kann?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
MFG Talax


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jan 2011)

Kanns grad nicht testen, aber ... was ist genau die Frage?


----------



## Talax (21. Jan 2011)

sry wenn ich mich etwas ungenau ausgedrückt hab.... die Frage:

Mit welcher Funktion kann ich Tasten zuweisen, ein Objekt (hier das Bild "battleship.jpg") zu bewegen?
-> Was muss ich in diese Funktion/Befehl eingeben, sodass ich mit A mich nach links bewege und mit
D nach rechts bewege ( NUR auf der X-Achse ("A"=x-1, "D"=x+1)).

MFG Talax


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2011)

KeyListener oder besser KeyBindings bekannt?
How to Write a Key Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)
How to Use Key Bindings (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Other Swing Features)

siehe z.B.
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-multimedia-programmierung/112090-snake-spiel.html


----------



## Marco13 (21. Jan 2011)

Bin nicht sicher ob das in Processing wirklich 1:1 genauso ist, aber vermutlich zumindest so ähnlich dass es nicht schaden kann, die Links zu lesen.


----------

